# Writing > General Writing >  The Beast Part 2 (please give feedback)

## The_Self_Uknown

James woke up sweating again. The nightmare kept returning to him through the night. The holes in his arm still slightly stung after injecting three times today. The Monkshood would only slow the change, it would not stop it. James looked to his dorm door and heard the other students laughing and getting high in the next room. He looked down to the small body next to him and sighed. Emily loved him no matter what. She didnt know what was inside him or why he shoots up what seems like drugs to the unknowing eye. He leaned over and kissed her soft dark hair and then got out of bed.

He went into the bathroom and turned on the light. You cant stop it James; that **** only slows it down. Youll always be like this! The voice said as he dug through his drawer for a serreng. What are you doing? You already dosed today. James looked to the mirror, Im going to do it three times a day so maybe it will take a ****ing year to turn me into that thing. The voice yelled something awful then it was gone. James sat on the toilet and rapped his belt around his arm and tightened it. The veins bulged on his arm as if wanting to be fed the poison. Monkshood was a poison extract from a plant, it is also known as Wolfsbane.

James pulled the needle out of his vein and clinched his teeth. The pain shot through his body and to his head. He grabbed his head and tried hard not to scream in pain. He leaned back and rested his head on the wall for a second. He then put his stuff into the drawer, and then got back into bed. He looked at the ceiling and felt different after this dose. He closed his eye and rubbed them as if they iched. He turned over to face Emily and listened to her breath. He smiled and put his hand on her cheek. 

The next morning Emily was already up and in the shower, she had slept great the night before and was humming humorously. She got out and dried herself off, then wiped the steam off the mirror. Her blow drier was on the floor next to the scale; she grabbed it and began to dry her hair. As she was running her fingers threw her hair she felt a strand get caught on her finger nail, Ahh. She squeaked as she looked at her nail. She sighed and opened the drawer for some clippers when she dropped her dryer in shock. Her mouth dropped as she grabbed the serreng and the dark fluid in the small container. She looked at them and looked out the door towards the bed to see feet in the sheets. She looked for a label on the container, but couldnt find one, Holy **** James.. She said to herself. She quickly put on her tank top and shorts and walked into the bed room and slammed her hand on Jamess feet. James jumped up and turned and looked at Emily who was wide eyed and seemed pissed off, What the hell baby! Emily cocked her head and held out her hand, What the **** is this James? James looked at the needle and the Monkshood. He didnt know what to say, he just looked back and forth to from her to the Monkshood, Its something that I need really, really bad. You wouldnt understand Emily. Just put it down. Emily smirked then yelled, I wouldnt understand! What do you mean; Im supposed to be your girlfriend. Why dont you try me? James got out of bed and walked over to her, Emily give it to me now, I cant explain why I need it. You have to trust me. Emily looked up at him and frowned, Your brains probably to fried to even tell me huh! You need help and Im not giving this back. Im going to take it to the lab and have Mr. Jacobs look at it. She turned around and began to get dressed. James began to walk back and forth, he put his hands on his head and spoke strongly, Emily dont do this, if you want to help me then give it back. Emily strapped her bra on and turned to him, No James, I love you and this is the only way. Your ****ing shooting something into your body and, my guess its bad. James looked at her in anger, Emily, youyou dont know what your doing. Its very important that you give that back, because if you dont, people are going to start dieing. Emily turned and looked at him. She couldnt believe what she just heard, James, I never excepted this from you at all. Its like, you changed overnight! James looked at the ground and sighed.  He then looked to her and smiled, Ok. OK.. He walked to the door and opened it. He then smiled again and looked at her, There you go, get out! Emily looked at him in surprise. James nodded his head to the door, Get out, and dont come back. I already know what Im shooting in my body. Emily frowned and looked to the ground and then grabbed her bag and walked out. James slammed the door and walked into the bathroom. The anger swelled through him like the poison. He looked at himself in the mirror and punched it.

Emily wiped a tear from her eye as she walked to the lab. Her mind was still thinking of last night, when everything seemed fine. They made love and talked for hours. He changed somewhere after that, and before that morning. Emily walked past the church, and noticed a frigid old lady starring at her. The lady seemed to have lost her eyesight, no pupils at all. Emily turned away in a sort of horror, she heard strange voices coming from the church like whispers in the wind, she shudder and kept walking. Emily climbed the stares to the lab and walked in. She walked up to the desk and asked the secretary, I need to find Mr. Jacobs, its very important. The secretary looked at her and smiled, Hes just down the hall to your left. Emily nodded and walked that way. She found him grading papers and getting ready to start a new stack. Emily walked over to him and smiled a bit, Mr. Jacobs. Mr. Jacobs looked at her and smiled, Ahh, Emily! Welcome, is there something you need? Emily frowned and put the small container on his desk, I need to know what this is? Mr. Jacobs put on his glasses and held up the container, Hmm..It seems pasty. Lets go to the microscope. Emily followed him to the microscope and watched as he put the pasty fluid on a slide and slipped it under the scope. Emily grabbed her fingers and looked around as if nervous to find out. Mr. Jacobs looked up slowly to her and asked, Where did you get this child? Emily looked up to him and frowned, My boyfriend, James, he was shooting it in his body. Mr. Jacobs stared at her then looked back into his scope, Well, this doesnt look familiar. Let me get my brothers book, it has everything thing you can think of unrecognizable to the human eye. My younger brother put it together because he is so fascinated with anything that goes under a microscope. Emily smiled and sat down crossing her arms. It took Mr. Jacobs forever to finally find what he was seeing under the microscope. He took off his glasses and slowly looked to Emily. She studied his face and gathered it wasnt good news. Mr. Jacobs put the book on the table in front of her and pointed to the finding, Its a planet extract. The planet is called Aconite, Monkshood, or Acontium napellus subsp, napellus. Or if you want to get really crazy, the extract is also known as wolfsbane. Mr. Jacobs looked at the book then back to her, Emily, its poison. You said James was shooting it into his body? Emily began to tear up, I guess, I just saw the needles and that stuff and I figured he was. Mr. Jacobs took her hand, Its ok, did you talk to him this morning? Emily wiped her tears, Yes, we had a fight because I found it in his bathroom. He yelled at me and said he needed it! Mr. Jacobs frowned, This can kill someone. We need to find him. Emily nodded and got up. Mr. Jacobs grabbed his coat and followed Emily outside.

James put the last of what he needed into his bag and walked out. He walked out on campus to head towards the bus station just out side the catholic school. He knew he had to leave Emily, she already thought of him as a druggy, how could she believe him now if he told her he was a werewolf. James reached the bus station and bought a ticket to the suburbs. Hell leave everyone and never come back. Its the only way. He sat and waited for the bus. He looked at the sky and frowned, a tear came to his eye as he thought of Emily.



THE END OF PART 2

----------


## Spiritus

This guy is a liar.

----------

